# NEW DOUBLETAIL!!!!! Huge Dorsal fin!



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

So I got Confirmation that this new betta made it to the trans shipper ok. Can't wait to get him!!!
View attachment 48015


and here's a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4SBpmrhPUuA


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!! That dorsal is unbelievable!


----------



## FlaneryPlakat (Feb 7, 2012)

He looks like a miniature sailfin marlin without the sword. o_o Beautiful!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! Thats all just WOW!


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Wowzers, so stunning.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow! what are you going to name him? he looks like a true warrior


----------



## Andreaguir (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh wow he is awesome!!!


----------



## annamonkeyfish (Nov 15, 2011)

Whoa! I've never seen a betta like that. That is so cool!!!


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I hope I get him soon. getting the payment to the trans shipper here soon.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

That is HUGE o.o


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice! I just got a DT that is similar looking but this guy's dorsal puts mine's to shame xD lol!!! Beautiful fish. Can't wait til you get him!


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

he looks amazing WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

